#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > FILMPJES >  >  mijn dj room!!

## djrbx

ik hoob dat julie mij wat tips ofzo kunnen geven wat ik nog kan aanpassen of veranderen, YouTube - djrbx time


djrbx :Cool:

----------


## DJ nn

om te beginnen al een camera met handmatige focus...
helft van de beelden is niet scherp... dus veel valt er niet te zien

----------


## laserguy

En wat minder spuiten en slikken! Dit is gewoon een onsamenhangende kermis waar je knetter van wordt. Het is niet omdat je 10 kleurtjes hebt dat je ze allemaal tegelijk moet gebruiken, het is niet omdat er op een MH zevenhonderd extra functies zitten dat je die ook allemaal moet gebruiken. SOMS IS HET ZELFS MOOI ALS ZE EEN STILSTAAN!!
Dat is helaas het verschil tussen een lichtshow van DJ's en lightoperators. Vorige maand nog naar een low cost live event geweest waar het licht gedaan werd door een bedrijf dat gespecialiseerd is in discobars: moet ik vertellen dat het licht en de bediening ervan om te huilen was?

----------


## vasco

Heb het filmpje na 15 seconden weggedrukt voordat ik een epileptisch insult krijg.

----------


## djrbx

> Heb het filmpje na 15 seconden weggedrukt voordat ik een epileptisch insult krijg.



 
ok zeg gewoon dat ik geen ervaring heb ofzo maar kan je me dan aub tips geven ofzo??? (ik heb ook nog geen ervaring met licht dj of hoe je het ook wilt noemen)

----------


## --djdave--

> ok zeg gewoon dat ik geen ervaring heb ofzo maar kan je me dan aub tips geven ofzo??? (ik heb ook nog geen ervaring met licht dj of hoe je het ook wilt noemen)



Tja, wat wil je gaan doen?
Als je dit prima vind en het in je kamer wil blijven houden vind ik het prima zo(Y) maar als je drive-ins wilt gaan doen ... zal ik beginnen met basisverlichting (parren)

----------


## djrbx

> Tja, wat wil je gaan doen?
> Als je dit prima vind en het in je kamer wil blijven houden vind ik het prima zo(Y) maar als je drive-ins wilt gaan doen ... zal ik beginnen met basisverlichting (parren)



 
dus niet met lets?

----------


## Stevengos

Ik zou eerst is even leren om van al die lichten eerst maar een geordend iets te maken , waar een beetje logica in zit (op het ritme, een beetje leuke passages in gooien enz.)  En led parren zouden ook wel kunnen, alleen kun je daar veel meer mee klooien dan gewone parretjes. Dus, je moet het zelf weten, maar om eerst even de basics te leren zou ik het gewoon rustig aan beginnen. En later met geavanceerder spul beginnen.

Trouwens, als je later drive-in gaat doen, zou ik niet al te lang die strobes aan laten staan  is wel leuk voor even (maar je kunt mensen een vervelende koppijn bezorgen voor de rest van de avond)

PS: Uhm ik kan er naast zitten. Maar die lasers zijn toch schadelijk als je die in je ogen krijgt, dus dan zou die eigelijk alleen maar boven de hoofden moeten stralen? (wat ik niet in het filmpje zie gebeuren:P)

----------


## stainz

@stevengos
Je hebt deels gelijk, met bepaalde effecten van een laser mag wel een deel van het publiek recht door het publiek. Alleen is het zo dat je primaire straal boven het publiek moet blijven.

@DJRbx

Lasers en strobo's zijn specials in een lichtshow, die gebruik je zo af en toe eens tijdens de climax van je muziekmix.
Verder blijven parren de basis, als je dus wilt gaan uitbereiden adviseer ik om bijvoorbeeld 2x 4parren op een T4 te kopen, dan heb je 8 lampen die je als basislicht kunt gebruiken.
Hiermee kan je leuke chases gaan ontwikkelen op je lichtsysteem en stukje bij beetje ervaring op doen en dan tijdens climaxen een strobo of een laser te starten.

----------


## --djdave--

> dus niet met lets?



Zelf heb ik geen led parren, en wil er zolang ik er nog niet weg van ben, niet beginnen aan led.
Ik vind het gewoon niks (in 1 woord samengevat)

----------


## zotvanlichten

ik vind led prachtig je moet niet om de maand je lampen vervangen
het geeft zeer zuivere lichtstralen en bijna geen verbruik
wat kan je nog meer krijgen binnen een paar jaar zijn ledspots de enige 
op de markt

----------


## stainz

LED's vind ik als indirect licht al prima te gebruiken alleen licht op het publiek gericht liever geen LED.

voor thuis in een kleine ruimte zou ik zeker voor LED gaan, want het levert minder warmte op en verbruikt minder.

----------


## vasco

> ik vind led prachtig je moet niet om de maand je lampen vervangen
> het geeft zeer zuivere lichtstralen en bijna geen verbruik
> wat kan je nog meer krijgen binnen een paar jaar zijn ledspots de enige 
> op de markt



@zotvanlichten:
Ik denk dat conventioneel licht echt niet binnen een paar jaar uit deze branche is. Niet alles kan simpelweg met LED en daarnaast is niet alles even mooi te belichten met LED omdat het juist geen zuivere lichtstralen zijn.

----------


## DJScratch

Programmeer eens alles netjes in de dmx controller, daarvoor heb je hem onderandere! En programmeer het zo, dat niet allerlei kleuren door elkaar gaan. Dan lijkt het echt een kermis, wat gewoon zonde is!! Gewoon nette chases maken, en die afspelen. Dat is veel beter dan zelf zitten te klooien met de controller. (gevolg ; kermis).

----------


## I.T. drive in

2.22  :EEK!: 
hoe krijg ik een kermis....

----------


## djrbx

> Programmeer eens alles netjes in de dmx controller, daarvoor heb je hem onderandere! En programmeer het zo, dat niet allerlei kleuren door elkaar gaan. Dan lijkt het echt een kermis, wat gewoon zonde is!! Gewoon nette chases maken, en die afspelen. Dat is veel beter dan zelf zitten te klooien met de controller. (gevolg ; kermis).



 

ik snap je wel maar ik heb daar nog bijna geen ervaring mee 
dus als ik chases maak bv alleen met wit enzo
of snap ik het verkeerd

----------


## mhsounds

Kies per chase 2 kleuren uit ofzo om mee te werken, ook verschillende intensiteiten zijn gave dingen mee te bereiken ;-)

Zoek anders wat op op youtube, daar zie je dat ze per nummer vaak ook maar een paar kleuren gebruiken.
En dan afwisselende kleuren voor het refrein en de coupletten ;-)

----------


## djrbx

> Kies per chase 2 kleuren uit ofzo om mee te werken, ook verschillende intensiteiten zijn gave dingen mee te bereiken ;-)
> 
> Zoek anders wat op op youtube, daar zie je dat ze per nummer vaak ook maar een paar kleuren gebruiken.
> En dan afwisselende kleuren voor het refrein en de coupletten ;-)



 
ok kzal proberen  :Smile:  maar zogelijk je zegt voor het refrein en de coupletten zijn dat gewone chases die ze gewoon gemaakt hebben voor refreins en coupletten en komen ze later terug of worden ze echt per nmr speciaal gemaakt?

alvast bedankt 

djrbx

----------


## mhsounds

Dat verschilt een beetje, maar je kan voor een nummer 2 of 3 chases maken, en die laat je natuurlijk ook bij andere nummers wel eens terugkomen en in andere volgordes.

YouTube - THE HOT STEWARDS - Who's Johnny @ CAPSLOC HD

Hier mooi te zien, hier heeft de lichttech zich er heel strak aan gehouden.
En dit is natuurlijk toepasbaar op alle muzieksoorten, als een basis.

Je hebt natuurlijk ook nog steeds die dynamiek in je muziek waar je af en toe wat specials gebruikt (strobe's, blinds)

En soms word het idd per nummer gemaakt  :Wink:

----------


## Hit the lights

ueh, de opmerking was dat het zo'n kermis is en dan kom jij met deze link?
 :Confused:

----------


## mhsounds

Het gaat hier om de afwisseling van lichtstanden, de kermis kleuren knipper ging op voor deze muziek  :Wink: 
De muziek is fout bedoeld dus dan mogen de kleurencombo's dat ook zijn!

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

Als Phil Collins het mag, mogen zij het ook!  :Wink: 
YouTube - Phil Collins Sussudio / Live and loose in Paris /


Groet, Rob.

----------


## mhsounds

Tja soms vraagt de muziek erom  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## I.T. drive in

> YouTube - THE HOT STEWARDS - Who's Johnny @ CAPSLOC HD



Zie ik het nou verkeerd of gebruikt die zanger van die confetti dingen van de action?

----------

